# Mo Betta ICE!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Decided to return to the frozen tundra of the Uinta's, and hopefully get a little redemption from last weekend...

Left on Friday morning, arrived at Trial Lake at 11 a.m. Walked on without a problem, and punched my first hole. First drop, and FISH ON! It was steady catching all day... with a BONUS!

*Friday*

The ice is a solid 5 1/2".









Full of colorful Bows.









And the BONUS!! My first Grayling through the ICE!









The weather was the best I could ask for! The sun came out and was T-shirt weather for a few hours. It got dark quick, and I had a choice. Go home, or stay...

I couldn't resist!

*Saturday*

What a wake up call! 









Hit the road early, and not a soul out!









I went to Long, but didn't want to walk forever (all the lakes are WAAY low), so I tried Lily. And of course, get all the way out on the ice, to realize I forgot my phone... no pics. 

The wind started to pick up and I realized I forgot something else. THE SHELTER! So I decided to move down to Trial in hopes of tucking up against the dam to beat the wind.
When I got down to Trial, there were already some folks out on the ice, and it was only 8:30 a.m.!

So I race down to get in some fishing before the weather got even worse. I punched open my hole from the night before and hooked a FAT rainbow to start things off! I should get a pic! ****! Forgot the phone AGAIN! Oh well... I toughed it out for about 2 hours, when the wind began to turn tornadic! I could not take it anymore.. so I left around 11.

I got one parting shot of the folks on the ice, they were smarter than me and remembered their shelters. Good thing. It was a blizzard! You can barely see them.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job and alls I can say *with all due respect*...you crazy man... :mrgreen: but you're out there having a great time on the early hard deck...WTG and thanks for the report...being old we'll wait till our ice decks become fishable around the first of the year...but who knows maybe earlier.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!
There was a day that I would have loved to join you for the overnight trip.
As I said, there was a day.
I'll wait for solid ice at Pineview for now.

Good on ya for the Grayling. Not many people have ever caught one of them soft or hard water.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I do believe that's the first grayling I've ever heard of through the ice! Very cool


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, a grayling thru the ice!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Love the ice reports lately.....did you get any brookies? There still is no closing date on Highway 150! Too bad it keeps snowing every weekend...and is going to again this up coming weekend....or so the weather guessers say. Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice job. Cool that you caught a ling too.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> ...being old we'll wait till our ice decks become fishable around the first of the year...





Grandpa D said:


> There was a day that I would have loved to join you for the overnight trip.
> As I said, there was a day.


 :V|: C'mon! You're only as old as you think you are! K2 and Grandpa D, you folks have the fire in ya, we've seen the reports, just need the locomotion.. 



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> ....did you get any brookies?


Up at Lily, I did. Oddly, none at Trial, all bows and the lone Grayling.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> There still is no closing date on Highway 150! Too bad it keeps snowing every weekend...and is going to again this up coming weekend....or so the weather guessers say.


They've been logging along the highway for awhile now. They keep the plows going along the highway, keeping it really clean. If you wait until it warms up around midweek, you could easily get a car to any "roadside" lake, and only a short hike to any others..



SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Nice job. Cool that you caught a ling too.


I'll take that "Ling".. but the name Ling, only gets me itchin' for ice on the Gorge!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! You're truly a dedicated ice fiend, well deserving of the rare grayling from Trial. Even more so through the ice. Cool beans.

Nice work!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We were going to go up as a family on Saturday... Read the weather reports and stayed home instead. You are a hard core ice hole nice work on the grayling! Keep the reports comming,,,


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome, awesome.  Ice season, its all starting now! Excellent fish, grayling is still on my short list of fish I want to catch. I'll have to wait for Scofield to freeze to start my ice fishing this year since I dont have 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> We were going to go up as a family on Saturday... Read the weather reports and stayed home instead.


That's to bad! I was hoping you and your fam were the ones in the shelters... I was looking forward to another side to the story.. 

The road should be open for awhile. So for now, there is that "next time"...


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Props, a grayling through the ice is pretty awesome


----------

